# Going down in between intercourse--Ever done it?



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

I know the headline may sound confusing, but let me explain. When I was having intercourse with my wife one time, she said she wasn't getting enough stimulation. She then told me to eat her out. I did, and we went back to intercourse, and she had a huge orgasm. Has anyone else done this? I find it a good way to make sure she orgasms during IC.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

We've done it. I don't recall any specific reason, but it's a change sometimes and spices things up a little.


----------



## heartisbroken (Apr 23, 2011)

From a womans standpoint ---- of course .... as well as other things .... teasing, carassing, kissing ... go back to sex ... stop again .... do more foreplay --- taste her, have her taste you or her on you .... nothing is better than this ....


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My H has done this a few times and yes it really works. I mostly like it because it prolongs him.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I always want to try this but it grosses my wife out, dont understand her but almost everything is too icky yucky for my little princess..or shall I say old fashioned queen..


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

We do this regularly too. It's a good way for me to take a stimulation break if I don't want to be too quick. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone elses wife think this is too gross as well?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> anyone elses wife think this is too gross as well?


I do sorta but I quickly get over it.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> anyone elses wife think this is too gross as well?


Dude! You MUST be my brother-in-law, because it sounds like you're married to my wife's sister!

Pretty sure my wife would think this is gross -- but, I've never tried it. I'm gonna give it a shot!


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha, funny thing is about a month ago when we had sex..I know my wife finds this gross but I was like..what the hell, Im gonna enjoy this and she will too..she just wont admit it..
We were kissing..going full out..having intercourse..and I stopped..started going down on her for a while..then back to kissing and intercourse..back and forth this way about 3-4 times...by the end of it it was some of the best sex we had both had..she was crazy and said Wow at the end...
I mentioned that later..she didnt really say anything..but I could tell she liked it..

As time goes by..Im discovering that my wife is 100 percent a responsive lover...she wont dive in first..but once we get going things can get real erotic..but only if I do them first...if I ***** about her not doing something I pay for it for the next several months..now that sucks..but man..when we click..we click..


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> As time goes by..Im discovering that my wife is 100 percent a responsive lover...she wont dive in first..but once we get going things can get real erotic..but only if I do them first..


My husband is like this. He responds to me and I had no idea. He's game for anything but he isn't likely to bring it up on his own and berating him for that only pushes him farther away.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I would love to stop intercourse and go down on my wife during. I think it would be a great way to extend the session and get her going if she's not quite there. It sounds delicious to me! 

She, however, would have issues with it. I'm sure she would think it's gross/icky whether I was going down on her or she was on me. The other bummer is we use a lot of lube so I may not want to taste that. If no lube is being used it sounds awesome though.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

mike1 said:


> I would love to stop intercourse and go down on my wife during. I think it would be a great way to extend the session and get her going if she's not quite there. It sounds delicious to me!
> 
> She, however, would have issues with it. I'm sure she would think it's gross/icky whether I was going down on her or she was on me. The other bummer is we use a lot of lube so I may not want to taste that. If no lube is being used it sounds awesome though.


Actually, astroglide doesn't taste bad. I mean, I wouldnt use it for a sundae topping or anything, but it sure doesn't stop me from going down on her. Maybe I should read the label though...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

PBear said:


> Actually, astroglide doesn't taste bad. I mean, I wouldnt use it for a sundae topping or anything, but it sure doesn't stop me from going down on her. Maybe I should read the label though...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't they make a cherry flavor???

:smthumbup:


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Don't they make a cherry flavor???
> 
> :smthumbup:


They make a strawberry one... System Jo Flavored ones are our fave. They make 12 different flavors.

System JO - JO H2O Flavored

BTW, the tangerine dream seriously tastes like an orange creamsicle...pretty good stuff


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Never tried the flavored stuff... Hmmm... But the plain one has so little taste, I'd prefer not to spoil the natural experience, you know? But maybe I should talk to my partner... After all, what's good for the gander is good for the goose, and she will get a taste of us sometimes too.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

